# Nigerian Dwarf Stanchion



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Where do you get one? I saw a really nice one that was made especially for NDs about a month ago on a goat supplier website but can't seem to find who the company was or locate a website. It was metal and painted blue. It looked perfect...but I have been searching and can't seem to find any now. FINALLY...when I get ready to order one they disappear! :help:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I didn;t know they made them in miniature! My hubby made mine from plans for "big goats"....he just down sized it :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know I didn't either until I came across this the other day. I wish I would have written down the website. It was really neat and seemed very handy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Couldn't find itl, but I did find something kinda similar... http://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?page ... af1a2a618a


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I think Hoegger Supply might have those....


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I know there are some local Nigerians breeders around here that sale wooden ones... but I haven't see any metal ones made specificly for nigerians... if you find the website again though I would LOVE to see it :greengrin: Wish I could help more :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah...I'll definately let you guys know if I find it again. The closest one to it that I could find is in the link I posted above, but there was a really neat one. Darnit...I wish I would have saved that website addy. :doh:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We made ours by going by plans at Kid'n Acres. They make them for nigerians too. They're made of pvc pipes so they're very light weight and yet extremly strong. My husband and I both have stood on the stand with a goat on it too. LOL


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I found one on Ebay -- try sydell, also. But so muych money, huh


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

I have a portable fold down metal stand just perfect size for Nigerians and it is the same height as the regular size stands so you don't have to lay on the ground to milk which I like. We traded a friend one of our standard size metal stands for it because she has Nubians and they were too big to fit well on it. The regular stands work fine at home but I liked the idea of having something smaller to take to shows.
Think she said she purchased it from a guy on ebay about a year ago. She is coming over tomorrow so I will ask if she still has the contact info for him.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Here is a photo of the smaller stand next to a standard-sized stand. 

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone...poppy...those are wonderful stands!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do post the info SHannon if you get it - thats a nice stand


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

She found the email address for the guy she purchased it from and sent him a message to ask if he is still making the stanchions so hopefully I can get an answer soon. 
There was also a Togg breeder here in WA who I have been told makes or made custom metal stands whatever size you want. He sold off his Togg herd last Fall but is still very involved with the goat club here and think he is also still an ADGA district 7 rep.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

This stand off of Premier1 is on my "wish list." It has an adjustable head piece for smaller goats (minis or baby goats), which is wonderful:

http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... eria=stand


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

My friend got a message back from the guy who made our stanchion. Sounds like he was not making them for awhile but is going to start taking orders again. 
Here is his note and a link to his web page. Looks like he also makes a model for horned goats.

-Hello, I am once again building stands, none in stock for delivery yet, custom building to fill orders at this time, feel free to give out my email or check my photos at http://dansberg.com if you bought a green stand it may be one in photos, john deere green, thanks, Dan

Shannon 
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the price is right -- those are nice stands and should be just perfect :thumb:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

We have a stand that is wooden that is perfect for nigerians and pygmys. this stand last 10 years out in the rain and it has now started to rot. it is a very nice stand. my friend got it at old mountain farm in Maine. it is a tall stand that is very light. it is tall enought that you can put a chair under it and milk.

http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Sales-Milkstands.html


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> Yeah...I'll definately let you guys know if I find it again. The closest one to it that I could find is in the link I posted above, but there was a really neat one. Darnit...I wish I would have saved that website addy. :doh:


you could try looking up your history butten it should be at the top of your screen..and depending on what setting it is on it may bring it up...if it weren't to long ago that you were on that site
hope it help anyway


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well I still didn't find it. I did end up purchasing one (think I posted a link) that has a nigerian/pygmy head peice and is foldable...I really like it!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

My brother custom makes really nice metal milk stands, if anybody is interested he'd be happy to give you a quote. Here's a couple pics of a full sized one he just finished up.


----------

